# Computer restarts instead of going into sleep mode



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

On windows 8.1 updates up to date as of a couple of weeks ago. 

Sometimes when it's time for the computer to shut down and sleep on the auto timer it clicks off and resets instead of sleeping. 

Only started happening the past week or so. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Try Restoring to an older date, prior to this starting to happen.


----------

